# Hillary’s Basket of Lying Squirrel Nuts



## Peony

It’s difficult not to notice a pattern of information chicanery going on during this election.  Whenever something happens to Hillary, we’re told, look! Squirrel!  Reponses to questions about Hillary change with the wind, and sometimes as often as with every breath.

Bill says Hillary has had frequent fainting spells.  Well, just a couple over many years.  No really, Bill says.  It’s only happened rarely.  So it’s no big deal.  Later, he added that she had the flu, that’s all!

Liar, liar pants on fire.

Bill Clinton: Hillary Clinton "doing fine" after incident at 9/11 ceremony - CBS News
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/12/us/politics/hillary-clinton-campaign-pneumonia.html

At the 9/11 ceremony this past weekend, she left early.  We are asked to believe that Hillary, valiant trooper, so wanted to appear at the 9/11 ceremony that she rose from her pneumonia sick bed only to collapse under the mild New York sun.  Sure.  Pneumonia can really wipe you out.  Here’s the thing.  Why didn’t she just announce that she was ill with pneumonia all those times she vanished to rest during the campaign?  Supporters and non-supporters alike surely would have said, thanks for letting us know.  Get well soon!

Hillary Clinton leaves 9/11 ceremony after 'becoming overheated'

Almost four years ago, Hillary fell and hit her head.  After a lengthy recovery, she appeared at the Benghazi senate hearing wearing thick black rimmed glasses.  In response to questions, she shrieked, “what difference at this point does it make?”

What do we draw from this unsettling performance?  That Hillary has brain damage from the fall?  That she just exhibited a stunning indifference toward the process of trying to find out what went wrong after some people were killed on her watch?

what difference at this point does it make - Bing video

She’s wearing blue glasses now.  And no, that’s not a diaper or a catheter under her pants.  How dare you?  Trump is fatter than Hillary!

We’re not likely to get a straight answer about Hillary’s physical condition. Allergies made her cough.  She coughed a lot.  So what?  Trump hasn’t released his tax returns!

Sure Hillary has fainted due to her vast history of dehydration.  She’s fine.  Yes, she has to be physically held up by helpers at public appearances.  Fiddle-dee-dee.  Someone punched someone outside a Donald Trump event!

Photo: Hillary Clinton Propped Up by Man to Keep From Falling Over While Making Campaign Speech

All we know is what we see.  Last Sunday, we saw her knees buckle and her aides load her into a van like a wet laundry bag.  Shortly after that, we saw her on the sidewalk in front of Chelsea’s place declaring she feels great.  When asked what happened, she said, it’s a beautiful day!  Then she touched a youngster who just happened to appear at that moment.

We’re expected to blithely accept that a quick visit with the grandkids was all it took to revive her after crumbling like a house of cards from overheated pneumonia.  Nothing to see here, folks.   The best nut is a legume. Case closed.

What does Hillary Clinton eat?

She said she’s fine!  Stop with the questions.  She may have fainted once or twice.  It’s not her fault.  Someone’s poisoning her!  Yeah.  That’s it!  Trump and Putin are plotting to kill her, while baskets of deplorables look on.

Washington Post pushes conspiracy theory Trump, Putin poisoned Hillary


Here’s the thing.  Hillary and company need to stop playing word games and tell the truth.  She wants to be POTUS.  Voters want to know if she is likely to live out her term and even more to the point -  if she is able to do the job in between long episodes of coughing and countless bouts of resting required to counter assorted unexplained ailments.

Yes.  We know Donald Trump is two years older than Hillary.  We still want an answer from Hillary about her health.

Americans have had their fill of Hillary’s basket of bullsh*t.

Email Bombshell: Hillary Clinton 'Could Barely Climb The Podium Steps' - Breitbart


----------



## JakeStarkey

So let's how she does while everyone is watching, and we all should do it with Trump as well.

Both of these butts are like 70!


----------



## Two Thumbs

I new a 'nice' old lady at a nursing home, she was the oldest there and like to brag she was going to outlive everyone else there.

time eventually takes us all, sickness doesn't care how old you are.

trump being older is not an excuse for her sickness


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## JakeStarkey

Two Thumbs said:


> I new a 'nice' old lady at a nursing home, she was the oldest there and like to brag she was going to outlive everyone else there.
> 
> time eventually takes us all, sickness doesn't care how old you are.
> 
> trump being older is not an excuse for her sickness


But a warning that older person do get ill, and sickness does like to jump on older people because they are easier victims.


----------



## Two Thumbs

JakeStarkey said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I new a 'nice' old lady at a nursing home, she was the oldest there and like to brag she was going to outlive everyone else there.
> 
> time eventually takes us all, sickness doesn't care how old you are.
> 
> trump being older is not an excuse for her sickness
> 
> 
> 
> But a warning that older person do get ill, and sickness does like to jump on older people because they are easier victims.
Click to expand...

that doesn't make a lick of sense

trump isn't sick, but could get sick (duh) and b/c he's older (2 friggin years) means he could get sick easier, so that excuses hillary, who is very sick, hid it, was contagious and went out touching people and speaking to them.


is that what you are saying?

as you may recall, McCain was also to old and, if I recall, just got re-elected


----------



## mudwhistle

Peony said:


> It’s difficult not to notice a pattern of information chicanery going on during this election.  Whenever something happens to Hillary, we’re told, look! Squirrel!  Reponses to questions about Hillary change with the wind, and sometimes as often as with every breath.
> 
> Bill says Hillary has had frequent fainting spells.  Well, just a couple over many years.  No really, Bill says.  It’s only happened rarely.  So it’s no big deal.  Later, he added that she had the flu, that’s all!
> 
> Liar, liar pants on fire.
> 
> Bill Clinton: Hillary Clinton "doing fine" after incident at 9/11 ceremony - CBS News
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/12/us/politics/hillary-clinton-campaign-pneumonia.html
> 
> At the 9/11 ceremony this past weekend, she left early.  We are asked to believe that Hillary, valiant trooper, so wanted to appear at the 9/11 ceremony that she rose from her pneumonia sick bed only to collapse under the mild New York sun.  Sure.  Pneumonia can really wipe you out.  Here’s the thing.  Why didn’t she just announce that she was ill with pneumonia all those times she vanished to rest during the campaign?  Supporters and non-supporters alike surely would have said, thanks for letting us know.  Get well soon!
> 
> Hillary Clinton leaves 9/11 ceremony after 'becoming overheated'
> 
> Almost four years ago, Hillary fell and hit her head.  After a lengthy recovery, she appeared at the Benghazi senate hearing wearing thick black rimmed glasses.  In response to questions, she shrieked, “what difference at this point does it make?”
> 
> What do we draw from this unsettling performance?  That Hillary has brain damage from the fall?  That she just exhibited a stunning indifference toward the process of trying to find out what went wrong after some people were killed on her watch?
> 
> what difference at this point does it make - Bing video
> 
> She’s wearing blue glasses now.  And no, that’s not a diaper or a catheter under her pants.  How dare you?  Trump is fatter than Hillary!
> 
> We’re not likely to get a straight answer about Hillary’s physical condition. Allergies made her cough.  She coughed a lot.  So what?  Trump hasn’t released his tax returns!
> 
> Sure Hillary has fainted due to her vast history of dehydration.  She’s fine.  Yes, she has to be physically held up by helpers at public appearances.  Fiddle-dee-dee.  Someone punched someone outside a Donald Trump event!
> 
> Photo: Hillary Clinton Propped Up by Man to Keep From Falling Over While Making Campaign Speech
> 
> All we know is what we see.  Last Sunday, we saw her knees buckle and her aides load her into a van like a wet laundry bag.  Shortly after that, we saw her on the sidewalk in front of Chelsea’s place declaring she feels great.  When asked what happened, she said, it’s a beautiful day!  Then she touched a youngster who just happened to appear at that moment.
> 
> We’re expected to blithely accept that a quick visit with the grandkids was all it took to revive her after crumbling like a house of cards from overheated pneumonia.  Nothing to see here, folks.   The best nut is a legume. Case closed.
> 
> What does Hillary Clinton eat?
> 
> She said she’s fine!  Stop with the questions.  She may have fainted once or twice.  It’s not her fault.  Someone’s poisoning her!  Yeah.  That’s it!  Trump and Putin are plotting to kill her, while baskets of deplorables look on.
> 
> Washington Post pushes conspiracy theory Trump, Putin poisoned Hillary
> 
> 
> Here’s the thing.  Hillary and company need to stop playing word games and tell the truth.  She wants to be POTUS.  Voters want to know if she is likely to live out her term and even more to the point -  if she is able to do the job in between long episodes of coughing and countless bouts of resting required to counter assorted unexplained ailments.
> 
> Yes.  We know Donald Trump is two years older than Hillary.  We still want an answer from Hillary about her health.
> 
> Americans have had their fill of Hillary’s basket of bullsh*t.
> 
> Email Bombshell: Hillary Clinton 'Could Barely Climb The Podium Steps' - Breitbart


I think America is just getting tired of being kept in the dark about everything Hillary is up to.


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I new a 'nice' old lady at a nursing home, she was the oldest there and like to brag she was going to outlive everyone else there.
> 
> time eventually takes us all, sickness doesn't care how old you are.
> 
> trump being older is not an excuse for her sickness
> 
> 
> 
> But a warning that older person do get ill, and sickness does like to jump on older people because they are easier victims.
Click to expand...

Maybe you Democrats need to find an older person who doesn't cause people to die because she's busy fighting a mystery illness.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Two Thumbs said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I new a 'nice' old lady at a nursing home, she was the oldest there and like to brag she was going to outlive everyone else there.
> 
> time eventually takes us all, sickness doesn't care how old you are.
> 
> trump being older is not an excuse for her sickness
> 
> 
> 
> But a warning that older person do get ill, and sickness does like to jump on older people because they are easier victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that doesn't make a lick of sense   trump isn't sick, but could get sick (duh) and b/c he's older (2 friggin years) means he could get sick easier, so that excuses hillary, who is very sick, hid it, was contagious and went out touching people and speaking to them.  is that what you are saying?  as you may recall, McCain was also to old and, if I recall, just got re-elected
Click to expand...

Almost there, and good on you.  They are both of an age where they are more likely to become ill.  And HRC has no excuse because she is two years youngers.  I would have voted for McCain's opponent in the primary, as I would Hatch in Utah, if eligible.  I think 70 or approaching it is a sign to look at the candidate's health closely.


----------



## Two Thumbs

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I new a 'nice' old lady at a nursing home, she was the oldest there and like to brag she was going to outlive everyone else there.
> 
> time eventually takes us all, sickness doesn't care how old you are.
> 
> trump being older is not an excuse for her sickness
> 
> 
> 
> But a warning that older person do get ill, and sickness does like to jump on older people because they are easier victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you Democrats need to find an older person who doesn't cause people to die because she's busy fighting a mystery illness.
Click to expand...

haven't you heard?

Jakes a libertarian now.

wasn't he one of the guys that loved to hate libertarian ideals?


----------



## Two Thumbs

JakeStarkey said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I new a 'nice' old lady at a nursing home, she was the oldest there and like to brag she was going to outlive everyone else there.
> 
> time eventually takes us all, sickness doesn't care how old you are.
> 
> trump being older is not an excuse for her sickness
> 
> 
> 
> But a warning that older person do get ill, and sickness does like to jump on older people because they are easier victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that doesn't make a lick of sense   trump isn't sick, but could get sick (duh) and b/c he's older (2 friggin years) means he could get sick easier, so that excuses hillary, who is very sick, hid it, was contagious and went out touching people and speaking to them.  is that what you are saying?  as you may recall, McCain was also to old and, if I recall, just got re-elected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost there, and good on you.  They are both of an age where they are more likely to become ill.  And HRC has no excuse because she is two years youngers.  I would have voted for McCain's opponent in the primary, as I would Hatch in Utah, if eligible.  I think 70 or approaching it is a sign to look at the candidate's health closely.
Click to expand...

more likely to get a serious illness.

hillary is sick


----------



## JakeStarkey

Two Thumbs said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I new a 'nice' old lady at a nursing home, she was the oldest there and like to brag she was going to outlive everyone else there.
> 
> time eventually takes us all, sickness doesn't care how old you are.
> 
> trump being older is not an excuse for her sickness
> 
> 
> 
> But a warning that older person do get ill, and sickness does like to jump on older people because they are easier victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that doesn't make a lick of sense   trump isn't sick, but could get sick (duh) and b/c he's older (2 friggin years) means he could get sick easier, so that excuses hillary, who is very sick, hid it, was contagious and went out touching people and speaking to them.  is that what you are saying?  as you may recall, McCain was also to old and, if I recall, just got re-elected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost there, and good on you.  They are both of an age where they are more likely to become ill.  And HRC has no excuse because she is two years youngers.  I would have voted for McCain's opponent in the primary, as I would Hatch in Utah, if eligible.  I think 70 or approaching it is a sign to look at the candidate's health closely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more likely to get a serious illness.  hillary is sick
Click to expand...

Show me exactly where I said I am a libertarian .  I am voting for Johnson, who was a two-time GOP governor of NM.  Both HRC and DJT are more vulnerable to illness because of their age.


----------



## mudwhistle

Two Thumbs said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I new a 'nice' old lady at a nursing home, she was the oldest there and like to brag she was going to outlive everyone else there.
> 
> time eventually takes us all, sickness doesn't care how old you are.
> 
> trump being older is not an excuse for her sickness
> 
> 
> 
> But a warning that older person do get ill, and sickness does like to jump on older people because they are easier victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you Democrats need to find an older person who doesn't cause people to die because she's busy fighting a mystery illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haven't you heard?
> 
> Jakes a libertarian now.
> 
> wasn't he one of the guys that loved to hate libertarian ideals?
Click to expand...

He's so into Democrat talking points that he has to lie about his ideology to appear less of a hack.


----------



## Two Thumbs

JakeStarkey said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I new a 'nice' old lady at a nursing home, she was the oldest there and like to brag she was going to outlive everyone else there.
> 
> time eventually takes us all, sickness doesn't care how old you are.
> 
> trump being older is not an excuse for her sickness
> 
> 
> 
> But a warning that older person do get ill, and sickness does like to jump on older people because they are easier victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that doesn't make a lick of sense   trump isn't sick, but could get sick (duh) and b/c he's older (2 friggin years) means he could get sick easier, so that excuses hillary, who is very sick, hid it, was contagious and went out touching people and speaking to them.  is that what you are saying?  as you may recall, McCain was also to old and, if I recall, just got re-elected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost there, and good on you.  They are both of an age where they are more likely to become ill.  And HRC has no excuse because she is two years youngers.  I would have voted for McCain's opponent in the primary, as I would Hatch in Utah, if eligible.  I think 70 or approaching it is a sign to look at the candidate's health closely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more likely to get a serious illness.  hillary is sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me exactly where I said I am a libertarian .  I am voting for Johnson, who was a two-time GOP governor of NM.  Both HRC and DJT are more vulnerable to illness because of their age.
Click to expand...

johnson is a libertarian.

doesn't take much to put it together


----------



## JakeStarkey

Two Thumbs said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> But a warning that older person do get ill, and sickness does like to jump on older people because they are easier victims.
> 
> 
> 
> that doesn't make a lick of sense   trump isn't sick, but could get sick (duh) and b/c he's older (2 friggin years) means he could get sick easier, so that excuses hillary, who is very sick, hid it, was contagious and went out touching people and speaking to them.  is that what you are saying?  as you may recall, McCain was also to old and, if I recall, just got re-elected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost there, and good on you.  They are both of an age where they are more likely to become ill.  And HRC has no excuse because she is two years youngers.  I would have voted for McCain's opponent in the primary, as I would Hatch in Utah, if eligible.  I think 70 or approaching it is a sign to look at the candidate's health closely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more likely to get a serious illness.  hillary is sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me exactly where I said I am a libertarian .  I am voting for Johnson, who was a two-time GOP governor of NM.  Both HRC and DJT are more vulnerable to illness because of their age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> johnson is a libertarian.  doesn't take much to put it together
Click to expand...

That does not make me a libertarian, and he is far more Republican in nature than the your OrangeMessiah.


----------



## rdean

Peony said:


> It’s difficult not to notice a pattern of information chicanery going on during this election.  Whenever something happens to Hillary, we’re told, look! Squirrel!  Reponses to questions about Hillary change with the wind, and sometimes as often as with every breath.
> 
> Bill says Hillary has had frequent fainting spells.  Well, just a couple over many years.  No really, Bill says.  It’s only happened rarely.  So it’s no big deal.  Later, he added that she had the flu, that’s all!
> 
> Liar, liar pants on fire.
> 
> Bill Clinton: Hillary Clinton "doing fine" after incident at 9/11 ceremony - CBS News
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/12/us/politics/hillary-clinton-campaign-pneumonia.html
> 
> At the 9/11 ceremony this past weekend, she left early.  We are asked to believe that Hillary, valiant trooper, so wanted to appear at the 9/11 ceremony that she rose from her pneumonia sick bed only to collapse under the mild New York sun.  Sure.  Pneumonia can really wipe you out.  Here’s the thing.  Why didn’t she just announce that she was ill with pneumonia all those times she vanished to rest during the campaign?  Supporters and non-supporters alike surely would have said, thanks for letting us know.  Get well soon!
> 
> Hillary Clinton leaves 9/11 ceremony after 'becoming overheated'
> 
> Almost four years ago, Hillary fell and hit her head.  After a lengthy recovery, she appeared at the Benghazi senate hearing wearing thick black rimmed glasses.  In response to questions, she shrieked, “what difference at this point does it make?”
> 
> What do we draw from this unsettling performance?  That Hillary has brain damage from the fall?  That she just exhibited a stunning indifference toward the process of trying to find out what went wrong after some people were killed on her watch?
> 
> what difference at this point does it make - Bing video
> 
> She’s wearing blue glasses now.  And no, that’s not a diaper or a catheter under her pants.  How dare you?  Trump is fatter than Hillary!
> 
> We’re not likely to get a straight answer about Hillary’s physical condition. Allergies made her cough.  She coughed a lot.  So what?  Trump hasn’t released his tax returns!
> 
> Sure Hillary has fainted due to her vast history of dehydration.  She’s fine.  Yes, she has to be physically held up by helpers at public appearances.  Fiddle-dee-dee.  Someone punched someone outside a Donald Trump event!
> 
> Photo: Hillary Clinton Propped Up by Man to Keep From Falling Over While Making Campaign Speech
> 
> All we know is what we see.  Last Sunday, we saw her knees buckle and her aides load her into a van like a wet laundry bag.  Shortly after that, we saw her on the sidewalk in front of Chelsea’s place declaring she feels great.  When asked what happened, she said, it’s a beautiful day!  Then she touched a youngster who just happened to appear at that moment.
> 
> We’re expected to blithely accept that a quick visit with the grandkids was all it took to revive her after crumbling like a house of cards from overheated pneumonia.  Nothing to see here, folks.   The best nut is a legume. Case closed.
> 
> What does Hillary Clinton eat?
> 
> She said she’s fine!  Stop with the questions.  She may have fainted once or twice.  It’s not her fault.  Someone’s poisoning her!  Yeah.  That’s it!  Trump and Putin are plotting to kill her, while baskets of deplorables look on.
> 
> Washington Post pushes conspiracy theory Trump, Putin poisoned Hillary
> 
> 
> Here’s the thing.  Hillary and company need to stop playing word games and tell the truth.  She wants to be POTUS.  Voters want to know if she is likely to live out her term and even more to the point -  if she is able to do the job in between long episodes of coughing and countless bouts of resting required to counter assorted unexplained ailments.
> 
> Yes.  We know Donald Trump is two years older than Hillary.  We still want an answer from Hillary about her health.
> 
> Americans have had their fill of Hillary’s basket of bullsh*t.
> 
> Email Bombshell: Hillary Clinton 'Could Barely Climb The Podium Steps' - Breitbart


That's it?  That's all you got?

So which Trump lie do you believe?

Trump says Obama born in Kenya?

Trump believes Obama born in the US?

Which lie?


----------



## Two Thumbs

JakeStarkey said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> that doesn't make a lick of sense   trump isn't sick, but could get sick (duh) and b/c he's older (2 friggin years) means he could get sick easier, so that excuses hillary, who is very sick, hid it, was contagious and went out touching people and speaking to them.  is that what you are saying?  as you may recall, McCain was also to old and, if I recall, just got re-elected
> 
> 
> 
> Almost there, and good on you.  They are both of an age where they are more likely to become ill.  And HRC has no excuse because she is two years youngers.  I would have voted for McCain's opponent in the primary, as I would Hatch in Utah, if eligible.  I think 70 or approaching it is a sign to look at the candidate's health closely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more likely to get a serious illness.  hillary is sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me exactly where I said I am a libertarian .  I am voting for Johnson, who was a two-time GOP governor of NM.  Both HRC and DJT are more vulnerable to illness because of their age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> johnson is a libertarian.  doesn't take much to put it together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That does not make me a libertarian, and he is far more Republican in nature than the your OrangeMessiah.
Click to expand...

how many times have I told you I'm not a rep?

can you even count that high or are you just to high to count?


----------



## rdean

mudwhistle said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I new a 'nice' old lady at a nursing home, she was the oldest there and like to brag she was going to outlive everyone else there.
> 
> time eventually takes us all, sickness doesn't care how old you are.
> 
> trump being older is not an excuse for her sickness
> 
> 
> 
> But a warning that older person do get ill, and sickness does like to jump on older people because they are easier victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you Democrats need to find an older person who doesn't cause people to die because she's busy fighting a mystery illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haven't you heard?
> 
> Jakes a libertarian now.
> 
> wasn't he one of the guys that loved to hate libertarian ideals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's so into Democrat talking points that he has to lie about his ideology to appear less of a hack.
Click to expand...

So which Trump lie do you believe?

Trump says Obama born in Kenya?

Trump believes Obama born in the US?

Can't you give us an honest answer?


----------



## Fueri

Peony said:


> It
> 
> Here’s the thing.  Hillary and company need to stop playing word games and tell the truth.





Lying and obfuscation are so deeply ingrained in the Clintons and their operations that it's part of their DNA; and certainly not something they'd abandon for something so quaint as 'the truth'.

The only truth that matters to them is the one they can get people to believe.


----------



## oldsoul

Peony said:


> It’s difficult not to notice a pattern of information chicanery going on during this election.  Whenever something happens to Hillary, we’re told, look! Squirrel!  Reponses to questions about Hillary change with the wind, and sometimes as often as with every breath.
> 
> Bill says Hillary has had frequent fainting spells.  Well, just a couple over many years.  No really, Bill says.  It’s only happened rarely.  So it’s no big deal.  Later, he added that she had the flu, that’s all!
> 
> Liar, liar pants on fire.
> 
> Bill Clinton: Hillary Clinton "doing fine" after incident at 9/11 ceremony - CBS News
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/12/us/politics/hillary-clinton-campaign-pneumonia.html
> 
> At the 9/11 ceremony this past weekend, she left early.  We are asked to believe that Hillary, valiant trooper, so wanted to appear at the 9/11 ceremony that she rose from her pneumonia sick bed only to collapse under the mild New York sun.  Sure.  Pneumonia can really wipe you out.  Here’s the thing.  Why didn’t she just announce that she was ill with pneumonia all those times she vanished to rest during the campaign?  Supporters and non-supporters alike surely would have said, thanks for letting us know.  Get well soon!
> 
> Hillary Clinton leaves 9/11 ceremony after 'becoming overheated'
> 
> Almost four years ago, Hillary fell and hit her head.  After a lengthy recovery, she appeared at the Benghazi senate hearing wearing thick black rimmed glasses.  In response to questions, she shrieked, “what difference at this point does it make?”
> 
> What do we draw from this unsettling performance?  That Hillary has brain damage from the fall?  That she just exhibited a stunning indifference toward the process of trying to find out what went wrong after some people were killed on her watch?
> 
> what difference at this point does it make - Bing video
> 
> She’s wearing blue glasses now.  And no, that’s not a diaper or a catheter under her pants.  How dare you?  Trump is fatter than Hillary!
> 
> We’re not likely to get a straight answer about Hillary’s physical condition. Allergies made her cough.  She coughed a lot.  So what?  Trump hasn’t released his tax returns!
> 
> Sure Hillary has fainted due to her vast history of dehydration.  She’s fine.  Yes, she has to be physically held up by helpers at public appearances.  Fiddle-dee-dee.  Someone punched someone outside a Donald Trump event!
> 
> Photo: Hillary Clinton Propped Up by Man to Keep From Falling Over While Making Campaign Speech
> 
> All we know is what we see.  Last Sunday, we saw her knees buckle and her aides load her into a van like a wet laundry bag.  Shortly after that, we saw her on the sidewalk in front of Chelsea’s place declaring she feels great.  When asked what happened, she said, it’s a beautiful day!  Then she touched a youngster who just happened to appear at that moment.
> 
> We’re expected to blithely accept that a quick visit with the grandkids was all it took to revive her after crumbling like a house of cards from overheated pneumonia.  Nothing to see here, folks.   The best nut is a legume. Case closed.
> 
> What does Hillary Clinton eat?
> 
> She said she’s fine!  Stop with the questions.  She may have fainted once or twice.  It’s not her fault.  Someone’s poisoning her!  Yeah.  That’s it!  Trump and Putin are plotting to kill her, while baskets of deplorables look on.
> 
> Washington Post pushes conspiracy theory Trump, Putin poisoned Hillary
> 
> 
> Here’s the thing.  Hillary and company need to stop playing word games and tell the truth.  She wants to be POTUS.  Voters want to know if she is likely to live out her term and even more to the point -  if she is able to do the job in between long episodes of coughing and countless bouts of resting required to counter assorted unexplained ailments.
> 
> Yes.  We know Donald Trump is two years older than Hillary.  We still want an answer from Hillary about her health.
> 
> Americans have had their fill of Hillary’s basket of bullsh*t.
> 
> Email Bombshell: Hillary Clinton 'Could Barely Climb The Podium Steps' - Breitbart


An interesting thing just occurred to me. Hasn't Hillary been on government healthcare since 1979, wen Bill was first elected Governor of Arkansas? Or was it 1976 when he became Attorney General of Arkansas?
Guess that healthcare of the government isn't working out too good for her now...Trump, however, to the best of my knowledge has NEVER been on government health care, and seems to be in pretty good health...
Just an observation, thought it worth noting.


----------



## mudwhistle

rdean said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I new a 'nice' old lady at a nursing home, she was the oldest there and like to brag she was going to outlive everyone else there.
> 
> time eventually takes us all, sickness doesn't care how old you are.
> 
> trump being older is not an excuse for her sickness
> 
> 
> 
> But a warning that older person do get ill, and sickness does like to jump on older people because they are easier victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you Democrats need to find an older person who doesn't cause people to die because she's busy fighting a mystery illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haven't you heard?
> 
> Jakes a libertarian now.
> 
> wasn't he one of the guys that loved to hate libertarian ideals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's so into Democrat talking points that he has to lie about his ideology to appear less of a hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which Trump lie do you believe?
> 
> Trump says Obama born in Kenya?
> 
> Trump believes Obama born in the US?
> 
> Can't you give us an honest answer?
Click to expand...

Obviously you have no idea what a lie is anymore.


----------



## Dalia

Hello, i am in France ...and CNN is a supporter for Hillary, but i support Trump, voilà.
I believe that Hillary is not well and she is lie all the time, i don't trust her at all.
I hope that Trump win the élection.


----------



## jasonnfree

Dalia said:


> Hello, i am in France ...and CNN is a supporter for Hillary, but i support Trump, voilà.
> I believe that Hillary is not well and she is lie all the time, i don't trust her at all.
> I hope that Trump win the élection.



clinton's sick, as well as corrupt and incompetent.   She couldn't even pass the d.c. bar exam.  If it weren't for her having been married to bill clinton,   she'd be out chasing ambulances


----------



## Dalia

Yes, it scary to thing that she will perhaps win the élection ...i hope that the American will wake up and not vote for her we all know that she will do the same thing that Obama that mean nothing.


----------



## phoenyx

Dalia said:


> Yes, it scary to thing that she will perhaps win the élection ...i hope that the American will wake up and not vote for her we all know that she will do the same thing that Obama that mean nothing.



Personally, I think it'd be a lot scarier if Trump one. I'm supporting Jill Stein even if it risks bringing on the Trumpocalypse, I can't support Hillary as a Presidential candidate. What the DNC and the media did to Bernie was shameful.


----------



## Dalia

Good evening phoenix, I do not vote I am not American, and as the choice of each person is said must be respected, what bothers me is that brainwashing like  :do not  trusted Trump because is  "populist thing", but when you see all the mistakes of Hillary Clinton, all her lies, it is not clear .we can not trust her, for Americans who are not convinced by either the two. is not as simple as choosing between the two candidates.
I prefer Trump he has more balls than Hillary, after Obama it seems to me there should be a President who would be Chief Commander of the Army.
I do not see Mrs. Clinton to play this role for the US, but that's my own opinion.


----------



## The Jam scene

mudwhistle said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s difficult not to notice a pattern of information chicanery going on during this election.  Whenever something happens to Hillary, we’re told, look! Squirrel!  Reponses to questions about Hillary change with the wind, and sometimes as often as with every breath.
> 
> Bill says Hillary has had frequent fainting spells.  Well, just a couple over many years.  No really, Bill says.  It’s only happened rarely.  So it’s no big deal.  Later, he added that she had the flu, that’s all!
> 
> Liar, liar pants on fire.
> 
> Bill Clinton: Hillary Clinton "doing fine" after incident at 9/11 ceremony - CBS News
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/12/us/politics/hillary-clinton-campaign-pneumonia.html
> 
> At the 9/11 ceremony this past weekend, she left early.  We are asked to believe that Hillary, valiant trooper, so wanted to appear at the 9/11 ceremony that she rose from her pneumonia sick bed only to collapse under the mild New York sun.  Sure.  Pneumonia can really wipe you out.  Here’s the thing.  Why didn’t she just announce that she was ill with pneumonia all those times she vanished to rest during the campaign?  Supporters and non-supporters alike surely would have said, thanks for letting us know.  Get well soon!
> 
> Hillary Clinton leaves 9/11 ceremony after 'becoming overheated'
> 
> Almost four years ago, Hillary fell and hit her head.  After a lengthy recovery, she appeared at the Benghazi senate hearing wearing thick black rimmed glasses.  In response to questions, she shrieked, “what difference at this point does it make?”
> 
> What do we draw from this unsettling performance?  That Hillary has brain damage from the fall?  That she just exhibited a stunning indifference toward the process of trying to find out what went wrong after some people were killed on her watch?
> 
> what difference at this point does it make - Bing video
> 
> She’s wearing blue glasses now.  And no, that’s not a diaper or a catheter under her pants.  How dare you?  Trump is fatter than Hillary!
> 
> We’re not likely to get a straight answer about Hillary’s physical condition. Allergies made her cough.  She coughed a lot.  So what?  Trump hasn’t released his tax returns!
> 
> Sure Hillary has fainted due to her vast history of dehydration.  She’s fine.  Yes, she has to be physically held up by helpers at public appearances.  Fiddle-dee-dee.  Someone punched someone outside a Donald Trump event!
> 
> Photo: Hillary Clinton Propped Up by Man to Keep From Falling Over While Making Campaign Speech
> 
> All we know is what we see.  Last Sunday, we saw her knees buckle and her aides load her into a van like a wet laundry bag.  Shortly after that, we saw her on the sidewalk in front of Chelsea’s place declaring she feels great.  When asked what happened, she said, it’s a beautiful day!  Then she touched a youngster who just happened to appear at that moment.
> 
> We’re expected to blithely accept that a quick visit with the grandkids was all it took to revive her after crumbling like a house of cards from overheated pneumonia.  Nothing to see here, folks.   The best nut is a legume. Case closed.
> 
> What does Hillary Clinton eat?
> 
> She said she’s fine!  Stop with the questions.  She may have fainted once or twice.  It’s not her fault.  Someone’s poisoning her!  Yeah.  That’s it!  Trump and Putin are plotting to kill her, while baskets of deplorables look on.
> 
> Washington Post pushes conspiracy theory Trump, Putin poisoned Hillary
> 
> 
> Here’s the thing.  Hillary and company need to stop playing word games and tell the truth.  She wants to be POTUS.  Voters want to know if she is likely to live out her term and even more to the point -  if she is able to do the job in between long episodes of coughing and countless bouts of resting required to counter assorted unexplained ailments.
> 
> Yes.  We know Donald Trump is two years older than Hillary.  We still want an answer from Hillary about her health.
> 
> Americans have had their fill of Hillary’s basket of bullsh*t.
> 
> Email Bombshell: Hillary Clinton 'Could Barely Climb The Podium Steps' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> I think America is just getting tired of being kept in the dark about everything Hillary is up to.
Click to expand...


Yes,  Hillary is not a very forthright individual but Trump is even worse.He Is a consummate bullshitter. This notion that he is up front and honest and Hillary is not is crazy.


----------



## mudwhistle

The Jam scene said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peony said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s difficult not to notice a pattern of information chicanery going on during this election.  Whenever something happens to Hillary, we’re told, look! Squirrel!  Reponses to questions about Hillary change with the wind, and sometimes as often as with every breath.
> 
> Bill says Hillary has had frequent fainting spells.  Well, just a couple over many years.  No really, Bill says.  It’s only happened rarely.  So it’s no big deal.  Later, he added that she had the flu, that’s all!
> 
> Liar, liar pants on fire.
> 
> Bill Clinton: Hillary Clinton "doing fine" after incident at 9/11 ceremony - CBS News
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/12/us/politics/hillary-clinton-campaign-pneumonia.html
> 
> At the 9/11 ceremony this past weekend, she left early.  We are asked to believe that Hillary, valiant trooper, so wanted to appear at the 9/11 ceremony that she rose from her pneumonia sick bed only to collapse under the mild New York sun.  Sure.  Pneumonia can really wipe you out.  Here’s the thing.  Why didn’t she just announce that she was ill with pneumonia all those times she vanished to rest during the campaign?  Supporters and non-supporters alike surely would have said, thanks for letting us know.  Get well soon!
> 
> Hillary Clinton leaves 9/11 ceremony after 'becoming overheated'
> 
> Almost four years ago, Hillary fell and hit her head.  After a lengthy recovery, she appeared at the Benghazi senate hearing wearing thick black rimmed glasses.  In response to questions, she shrieked, “what difference at this point does it make?”
> 
> What do we draw from this unsettling performance?  That Hillary has brain damage from the fall?  That she just exhibited a stunning indifference toward the process of trying to find out what went wrong after some people were killed on her watch?
> 
> what difference at this point does it make - Bing video
> 
> She’s wearing blue glasses now.  And no, that’s not a diaper or a catheter under her pants.  How dare you?  Trump is fatter than Hillary!
> 
> We’re not likely to get a straight answer about Hillary’s physical condition. Allergies made her cough.  She coughed a lot.  So what?  Trump hasn’t released his tax returns!
> 
> Sure Hillary has fainted due to her vast history of dehydration.  She’s fine.  Yes, she has to be physically held up by helpers at public appearances.  Fiddle-dee-dee.  Someone punched someone outside a Donald Trump event!
> 
> Photo: Hillary Clinton Propped Up by Man to Keep From Falling Over While Making Campaign Speech
> 
> All we know is what we see.  Last Sunday, we saw her knees buckle and her aides load her into a van like a wet laundry bag.  Shortly after that, we saw her on the sidewalk in front of Chelsea’s place declaring she feels great.  When asked what happened, she said, it’s a beautiful day!  Then she touched a youngster who just happened to appear at that moment.
> 
> We’re expected to blithely accept that a quick visit with the grandkids was all it took to revive her after crumbling like a house of cards from overheated pneumonia.  Nothing to see here, folks.   The best nut is a legume. Case closed.
> 
> What does Hillary Clinton eat?
> 
> She said she’s fine!  Stop with the questions.  She may have fainted once or twice.  It’s not her fault.  Someone’s poisoning her!  Yeah.  That’s it!  Trump and Putin are plotting to kill her, while baskets of deplorables look on.
> 
> Washington Post pushes conspiracy theory Trump, Putin poisoned Hillary
> 
> 
> Here’s the thing.  Hillary and company need to stop playing word games and tell the truth.  She wants to be POTUS.  Voters want to know if she is likely to live out her term and even more to the point -  if she is able to do the job in between long episodes of coughing and countless bouts of resting required to counter assorted unexplained ailments.
> 
> Yes.  We know Donald Trump is two years older than Hillary.  We still want an answer from Hillary about her health.
> 
> Americans have had their fill of Hillary’s basket of bullsh*t.
> 
> Email Bombshell: Hillary Clinton 'Could Barely Climb The Podium Steps' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> I think America is just getting tired of being kept in the dark about everything Hillary is up to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes,  Hillary is not a very forthright individual but Trump is even worse.He Is a consummate bullshitter. This notion that he is up front and honest and Hillary is not is crazy.
Click to expand...

Yeah..
So vote for Hillary, Right?


----------

